
Apple and Google are launching a joint Covid-19 tracing tool for iOS and Android - tomger
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/10/apple-and-google-are-launching-a-joint-covid-19-tracing-tool/
======
tomger
Wouldn’t this require a lot of data transfer? 14 * 24 * 4 * keysize * millions
of people?

